# Samsung galaxy note 3 N9005 IMEI



## Blademiki (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello dear PRO
Because i am newbie with root flash etc* i dont know how to change imei *and if i am find some trick o no understand what i must do.
I am buy samsung galaxy note 3 N9005 phone in germany (from second hand) before 2 yers back ,but now in my country (Czech republic ) this imei is blocked, maybe you know how i can easy repair my phone. thanks you for your time.

Here is info about phone
When i am start i see Samsung galaxy note 3 SM-N9005 and after i see logo T-mobile
In option
Version Android 4.4.2
Version Baseband N9005XXUENA2
Core version 3.4.4.0-348029
The build number KOT49H.N9005XXUENA7
Status SE for android Enforcing SEPF_SM_9005_4.4.2_0032
Version security SW MDF v1.0 Release 1

I am read a lot of instruction, but i rly dont know what i must do,because everybody say different trick.
(replace efs,flash,root and more)
Because on this forum is a lot of special people with a lot of expiriencesi think only you can help me.

Sorry for my bad english and thanks for your help and your time


----------

